# where to get (cheap) cottonseed oil?



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reading this book and it had a recipe, written by the author, that i thought would be interesting to try out

American Castile Soap
1500 pounds of tallow
1500 pounds of cotton-seed stearin
900 pounds of coconut oil

obviously, i would use much much less. Where can I buy cotton seed oil?
i see that wesson makes a cottonseed/canola blend, which would be cheap to buy and probably work. pure would be better.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Some of the all veggie shortenings have cottonseed in it. Look for the store brands. Aldi's has one. It makes a decent, inexpensive soap to work with. No fru-fru, but it gets the job done.

Here's a link for cotton seed oil by the gallon. http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-so...eb_store.cgi?query_price_low_range=0&cart_id=

hth!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I see that book was published in 1876---soaping has come a long way since then! I've never used cottonseed oil. When most soapers talk about Castille soap, it is 100% olive oil, or at least a majority of olive oil.

Please be sure and use a lye calculator.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Crisco is cottonseed oil. It was used as an industrial product early on, and when those uses ceased they started marketing it to consumers as a food product.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> Crisco is cottonseed oil. It was used as an industrial product early on, and when those uses ceased they started marketing it to consumers as a food product.


It depends on what area of the country you are in. Here in IA Crisco is soybean and palm. They took out the cottonseed oil.


----------

